# what the poop?!



## PatienceFlame (Dec 22, 2009)

why does she insist on always standing like this? must be in the blood or something. she has been doing this alot, either keeping both legs behind her and chest out or one leg back and one forward.










and another. you can clearly see the line coming in on her belly. =) Fetch works wonders!









sorry, i am just so proud on how good she looks right now.


----------



## davidfitness83 (Jul 7, 2009)

she looks really good, very clean =)


----------



## PatienceFlame (Dec 22, 2009)

thanks! I can't wait to see what she looks like in 6 months from now!


----------



## beccaboo (Dec 27, 2009)

lol. fetch just turns into an hour game of keep away between my pups. a work out is a workout tho whether i gotta thrown the ball or not! riley's lookin good tho. keep up the good work. funny foot work. she must be a tango girl


----------



## ThaLadyPit (Oct 12, 2008)

She thinks she's a German Shephard, lol!! You can work on that by correcting her and telling her "stand, stay", if you've already taught her that. If not, and you plan on showing her, now's the time to start teaching her! She looks great though, and good luck to you!


----------



## NinaThePitbull (Feb 10, 2010)

girl, she's POSING... 
what a diva... i wonder where she gets it from


----------



## OldSchoolAPBT (Mar 29, 2010)

In the first picture she is "stacking"


----------



## PatienceFlame (Dec 22, 2009)

OldSchoolAPBT said:


> In the first picture she is "stacking"


 really? she's always standing like that when she is alert
-----------------------------------------------------------------

I found one from yesterday in her legs out stance. if you would have looked from the side she would have appeared as if she were in a show stance sp?









and that first shepard looking "stack" reminded me of Ferguson's Centipede for some reason


----------



## Czar (Nov 11, 2009)

very nice shape..I need to get my dog a lil more lean


----------



## OldSchoolAPBT (Mar 29, 2010)

Yep thats stacking =) i think it looks beautiful because it shows their muscles


----------



## Nizmo (Jan 15, 2009)

OldSchoolAPBT said:


> Yep thats stacking =) i think it looks beautiful because it shows their muscles


1. thats not stacking, (tho riley does look REALLY good.) the hocks are pointed in 2 wrong directions.



OldSchoolAPBT said:


> i dont know if this will show but there is a example


2. unless you have the dog owners permission to post a picture of the dog, i suggest you dont.


----------



## OldSchoolAPBT (Mar 29, 2010)

From what i was told that is stacking im going by what im told


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

She's looking great  I bet she's gunna be ripped in another 6 months


----------



## Nizmo (Jan 15, 2009)

OldSchoolAPBT said:


> From what i was told that is stacking im going by what im told


theres a lot more to it


----------



## OldSchoolAPBT (Mar 29, 2010)

Please enlighten me =)


----------



## PatienceFlame (Dec 22, 2009)

there are two types of stacks but this is a thread showing one of my dogs strange characteristics. it also shows how fit she is. =)


----------



## Sampsons Dad (Jul 4, 2008)

If you played hard with the flirt pole you may see many more muscles pop


----------



## PatienceFlame (Dec 22, 2009)

I will be buying one this weekend
i have a huge list of dpg products being ordered saturday and that is one of them. thinking of getting a hide because i think the drive and interest will increase with that.


----------



## Sampsons Dad (Jul 4, 2008)

RileyRoo said:


> I will be buying one this weekend
> i have a huge list of dpg products being ordered saturday and that is one of them. thinking of getting a hide because i think the drive and interest will increase with that.


Where did you buy a flirt pole?
I just use a 6 foot piece of pvc pipe with a rope through it and a teddy bear attached to the rope.


----------



## NinaThePitbull (Feb 10, 2010)

geez Nizmo, if everyone asked permisson to post photos of dogs this would be one boring website.



















*Nina and Tyson " Carpet Stacking"*










Tyson says:
"*Stack yourself homeboy, I'm chillin*'"


----------



## NinaThePitbull (Feb 10, 2010)

Sampsons Dad said:


> Where did you buy a flirt pole?
> I just use a 6 foot piece of pvc pipe with a rope through it and a teddy bear attached to the rope.


That's coldblooded... somewhere in Connecticut theres a little kid missing their teddy bear.










that's just wrong. lol.


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

NinaThePitbull said:


> That's coldblooded... somewhere in Connecticut theres a little kid missing their teddy bear.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


:rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl: That's funny omg!!!!


----------



## Sampsons Dad (Jul 4, 2008)

hahahahaha


----------



## dixieland (Aug 14, 2009)

She's really looking good.Whether she's stacked or not,she's still showing off them muscles so purty!


----------



## PatienceFlame (Dec 22, 2009)

Sampsons Dad said:


> Where did you buy a flirt pole?
> I just use a 6 foot piece of pvc pipe with a rope through it and a teddy bear attached to the rope.


 *I was going to order mine from k9fitness but I may look into buying the pvc pipe or a whip and attaching a cow hide on it. the second one sounds cheaper to make than ordering from somewhere.*



NinaThePitbull said:


> That's coldblooded... somewhere in Connecticut theres a little kid missing their teddy bear.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


:rofl:
*think we all know what happened to that teddy bear! xDD*
*LMFAO! that is funny!*



dixieland said:


> She's really looking good.Whether she's stacked or not,she's still showing off them muscles so purty!


*hehe I just liked the poses she does and thank you alot! I am not sure why but TOTW and tossing the ball outside everyday seems to do magic to this girl. :woof:*


----------

